
Show HN: Like Headspace, but free forever - scouech
https://meditofoundation.org/
======
geoelectric
I subscribe to Headspace and like it OK, but I definitely subscribe because I
like that particular dude's voice and it's a positive trigger for me now.
Otherwise there's nothing particularly special about them compared to Insight
Timer or any other mature service.

This looks cool, but it's also the most direct advertisement I've seen on HN.

~~~
scouech
> This looks cool, but it's also the most direct advertisement I've seen on
> HN.

Thank you :)

We have some more content coming soon, a lot more sleep stuff too. A content
apps like headspace don't have + CC content too from different mental health
organizations

~~~
geoelectric
For what it's worth, I'd have been more positive about your post if the
website weren't solely a meditation blog and a link to the app stores with
very little info on the app itself.

I like checking out apps via Show HN -- via their websites or _technical_ blog
posts. I'm not generally going to up someone's download count from one of
these posts by actually spending time with the app before I'm introduced to
it.

~~~
scouech
That's good to know! We will improve the website at some point. We are all
volunteers, so help is welcome :)

------
interestica
Curious that searching the term "medito" in the play store found nothing.
Makes it hard for word-of-mouth referral. I'm in the Canadian store if that is
helpful.

~~~
scouech
hey! We had a problem with indexing on Monday. So it will take a few days to
list it properly. It's a bit annoying.. If you search for "Medito Foundation"
it should show up! Sorry about that

------
ramblerman
I know it's a bit low-brow to advertise other products on launch posts, but
headspace never worked for me, beyond a week or two.

What finally got me into the habit was Sam Harris' waking up course. The non
religious angle, removing all the wishy washy stuff, and just varying the
angles at which to tackle the problem.

I highly recommend it, specially for the HN crowd who are probably more like
me.

~~~
scouech
We are taking the same approach with this. Waking up is great, just expensive.
We have more content coming soon, in the same area than Waking Up (more
philosophical etc)

------
wdb
Curious why it's a Dutch organisation seems most members are non-Dutch. Tax
reasons?

~~~
scouech
we live in the Netherlands :)

~~~
Amanzel
Hopefully this app helps with my severe PTSD from Arjen Robben cutting in with
his left...

~~~
kowsheek
As an United fan, I relate and hope so too.

------
sAbakumoff
I have been using insight timer free version for years and really happy with
my experience!

~~~
scouech
that's great to hear! We are basically building something similar to Insight
Timer, but totally free. With more refined content, and with a clear path for
new comers :)

------
_lessthan0
Hi, I see the permissions list and its small enough to be comfortable with.
How is my data going to be used?

~~~
scouech
Hey!

The current privacy policy is available via the play store or app store, and
here:
[https://meditofoundation.org/privacy](https://meditofoundation.org/privacy)

We don't use Google or any other third parties for data collection.

For analytics purposes and improvements, we use our own, independent service
thanks to an open-source tool called "Matomo". What we collect:

    
    
        Your location (not 100% accurate, but at least we know your country, and area you are using our products from)
        The operating system you are using
        Your device's size
        How many times you have been using the app
        What you did in the app (where you have tapped, what you have listened to for example) and for how long.
    

This service does not share your data with third parties. The data is not
shared with, or sold to anyone. The data is anonymized, meaning we don't know
your name, IP address, or any personal information about you.

------
valuearb
What’s wrong with charging for a valuable service?

~~~
scouech
If something is valuable, it shouldn't be restricted those with money. We
aren't stopping people for charging for a service like that, we just want to
offer what those paid services offer, but for free.

~~~
valuearb
You can’t offer what paid services offer, because you don’t have the revenue
stream to support it.

And everyone has money. Their agreement to spend some on your product
establishes its value. If it has to be free for them to use it, they are
saying your product lacks value.

~~~
exolymph
Are you... upset? that they're releasing a free meditation app? What's the
problem here / what's your actual point?

~~~
valuearb
I don’t like to see developers go unrewarded for useful work.

~~~
anoncake
The fact the developers voluntarily donate their labour establishes that they
feel adequately rewarded.

